# Become an RMC Military Faculty



## dab (30 May 2012)

Does anyone have info about regulations and admission procedures to become an RMC Military Faculty?


----------



## KanD (30 May 2012)

This might be of help: http://www.rmc.ca/per/emp/index-eng.asp (WFS)


----------



## dab (30 May 2012)

There's got to be an official publication somewhere stating how an officer can apply to be posted at RMC to teach for a certain period...


----------



## Strike (31 May 2012)

First step - Let your career manager know would be my guess.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> First step - Let your career manager know would be my guess.



I'm guessing the OP is _not_ in the CF.


----------



## Strike (1 Jun 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the OP is _not_ in the CF.



Just assumed since they said they wanted to be military faculty.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Just assumed since they said they wanted to be military faculty.



 :facepalm:  D'oh! 

I read _facility_, so you're one up on me.


----------



## dab (2 Jun 2012)

CANFORGEN 178/11 CMP 087/11 301202Z SEP 11
2012 POST-GRADUATE TRAINING PROGRAM (SPONSORED) COMPETITION
UNCLASSIFIED
REFS: A. CFAO 9-33

B. QRO 15.07

C. DAOD 5049-1

D. ADM (HR-MIL) INSTRUCTION 05/05

E. HTTP://HR.OTTAWA-HULL.MIL.CA/DGMC/ENGRAPH/EDU(UNDERSCORE)PG(UNDERSCORE)E.ASP - DGMC PGT-SPONSORED INTRANET SITE

F. HTTP://HR.OTTAWA-HULL.MIL.CA/DGMP/DPGR/ENGRAPH/SPECIFICATIONS(UNDERSCORE)E.ASP - DPGR INTRANET SITE

G. CANFORGEN 160/11 CMP 080/11 291437Z AUG 11 
1.	THIS CANFORGEN REPLACES REF G. THE 2012 POST-GRADUATE TRAINING (PGT) PROGRAM (SPONSORED) COMPETITION REMAINS OPEN. APPLICATIONS FOR THIS PROGRAM WILL BE ACCEPTED BY D MIL C 7-2 UNTIL 28 OCT 11. INTERESTED CANDIDATES ARE ADVISED TO CONSULT THE UPDATED LIST OF SS AVAL IN PARA 9. CANDIDATES WISHING TO AMEND APPLICATIONS ALREADY RECEIVED AT D MIL C 7-2 BASED ON THE UPDATED LIST OF SS CAN CONTACT THE POC IN PARA 10. THE BOARD THAT WILL SELECT CANDIDATES FOR AVAILABLE OPENINGS WILL BE CONVENED AT NDHQ DURING FALL 2011 
2.	THE PGT (SPONSORED) PROGRAM IS INTENDED TO SELECT SUITABLE CANDIDATES FOR PGT IN A RELEVANT SPECIALTY SPECIFICATION (SS) FOR SUBSEQUENT EMPLOYMENT IN A SPECIFICALLY ANNOTATED ESTABLISHMENT POSN THAT REQUIRES SUCH TRG. THE POSNS FOR WHICH PGT IS INTENDED TO COMMENCE IN 2012 ARE LISTED AT THE END OF THIS MSG, ALONG WITH THE MOSID AND RANK(S) APPLICABLE TO EACH SS. APPLICATIONS WILL ONLY BE ACCEPTED FOR THE SS LISTED IN THIS MSG, AND ONLY FROM APPLICANTS HAVING THE APPLICABLE MOSID AND RANK FOR EACH SS. MBRS ONE RANK BELOW MAY HOWEVER BE CONSIDERED IF THEY ARE DEEMED APPROPRIATE FOR THE ESTABLISHMENT POSN. HAVING BEEN IDENTIFIED AS A SUITABLE CANDIDATE DOES NOT GUARANTEE SELECTION FOR THE PROGRAM. SERVICE REQUIREMENTS TAKE PRIORITY OVER ALL OTHER CONSIDERATIONS. ADVERTISED POSITONS MAY ALSO BE AMENDED OR CANCELLED WITHOUT PRIOR NOTICE 
3.	ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA ARE SET OUT IN REF A. APPLICANTS ARE ADVISED THAT AN HONOURS DEGREE OR ITS EQUIVALENT IS THE PG ENTRY REQUIREMENT FOR MOST CANADIAN AND FOREIGN UNIVERSITIES. SUCH IS THE STANDARD AGAINST WHICH APPLICANT FILES WILL BE EXAMINED. OFFICERS WISHING TO APPLY FOR THE SS S ADVERTIZED IN THIS MSG SHOULD DO SO IAW ANNEX A OF REF A. DOCUMENTATION THAT MUST BE PROVIDED IS SPECIFIED AT REF E AND MUST BE SENT TO D MIL C 7-2. APPLICANTS FOR A PHD SS MUST ALSO SUBMIT AN ACADEMIC CURRICULUM VITAE 
4.	OBLIGATORY SERVICE (OS) REQUIREMENTS ARE PRESCRIBED IN ANNEX A TO REF A AND IN REFS B AND C. WHERE MEMBERS DO NOT HAVE ADEQUATE TIME REMAINING IN THEIR CURRENT TOS TO COVER BOTH THE SUBSIDIZED TRG AND OS, APPROPRIATE TOS WILL BE OFFERED TO MEET THESE REQUIREMENTS. REFUSAL TO CONVERT TO NEW TOS WILL CANCEL ANY OFFER OF PGT 
5.	IT SHOULD BE NOTED THAT NORMALLY AN OFFER OF PGT WILL NOT BE MADE TO A MBR WHOSE PROGRESS IN HIS OR HER MILITARY PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT, PARTICULARY WRT THE OPME PROGRAM, IS NOT DEEMED TO BE ACCEPTABLE, NOR WILL IT BE MADE TO A MBR WHOSE EDUCATION HAS ALREADY BEEN SUBSIDIZED AT THE PG LEVEL 
6.	IT IS THE APPLICANT S RESPONSIBILITY TO ENSURE THAT HE OR SHE MEETS ALL ACADEMIC REQUIREMENTS BEFORE APPLYING FOR PGT, AND THAT THE CHOSEN ACADEMIC PROGRAM SATISFIES THE SS REQUIREMENT. SS CHOICES THAT ARE NOT COMPATIBLE WITH AN APPLICANT S OCCUPATION OR ACADEMIC BACKGROUND WILL BE SCREENED OUT PRIOR TO THE COMMENCEMENT OF THE SELECTION BOARD. INFORMATION ON INDIVIDUAL SS S CAN BE FOUND AT REF F 
7.	INFORMATION ON ACADEMIC PREREQUISITES MAY BE OBTAINED DIRECTLY FROM EACH SCHOOL. SUCH PREREQUISITES MAY INCLUDE THE GRADUATE RECORD EXAMINATION (GRE) OR THE GRADUATE MANAGEMENT ADMISSION TEST GMAT EXAMS FOR BOTH RMC AND CIVILIAN UNIVERSITIES. APPLICANTS INTERESTED IN ACADEMIC PROGRAMS AT AMERICAN UNIVERSITIES ARE ADVISED TO REGISTER FOR THE FALL SITTING OF THE GRE GENERAL FORM AT THE UNIVERSITY CLOSEST TO THEM. THE RESULTS ARE TO BE FORWARDED TO THE ADMISSIONS DEPARTMENT OF THE INSTITUTION TO WHICH THE APPLICATION WILL BE MADE 
8.	THE COST OF THE GRE OR GMAT WILL ONLY BE REIMBURSED FOR CANDIDATES SELECTED FOR PGT. LIKEWISE, UNIVERSITY APPLICATION COSTS WILL ONLY BE REIMBURSED TO SELECTED CANDIDATES, AND SOLELY THOSE COSTS INCURRED AT THE UNIVERSITY THE OFFICER WILL BE ATTENDING. HOWEVER, TRAVEL COSTS TO ATTEND INTERVIEWS AND/OR EXAMS RELATING TO GAINING ACCEPTANCE ARE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE APPLICANT 
9.	POSN DESCRIPTION AND NUMBER ARE LISTED BY SS, AND FOLLOWED BY THE RELEVANT MOSID, RANK AND EXPECTED SOURCE OF TRG. MBRS MAY APPLY FOR UP TO 3 SS S THAT THEY WILL CHOOSE FROM THOSE ADVERTIZED IN THIS MESSAGE, AND THEY MUST SPECIFY THE POSN DESCRIPTION AND NUMBER FOR EACH SS THAT THEY APPLY FOR

Etc.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Jun 2012)

OK, so are you a currently serving, RegF member, with a graduate-level degree suitable for teaching a course(s) offered at RMC, and seeking a posting to RMC?  .....or are you interested in the PGT programme, as per the CANFORGEN, wishing to study at RMC?

It's easier to provide relevant advice if the question and context are understood.


----------

